# Who will be the next Sycamore skipper?



## Jason Svoboda

With Heller off to Iowa, who do you think or who would you like to be the next Sycamore skipper?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Bankshot!


----------



## The Fungo

Does anyone think that Herbst or Smiley have a chance at it?


----------



## Bluethunder

Is Joe Torre still retired?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The dude from that JUCO in Iowa that has been crazy successful.  Or the coach at St. Louis.  Prettyman will get a good one...


----------



## Kosor77

Someone who's been with ISU before and played for us would be my top choice or heck even a coach from the State of Indiana that wouldn't want to leave. No more leaving for other programs, yes Iowa is a bigger school but I don't get why someone would take a coaching job when the baseball program is or was on the verge of being shut down. Not to sure that money had anything to do with it, Maybe he did want to return home. Just weird considering he barely wanted to Interview for the job.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> The dude from that JUCO in Iowa that has been crazy successful.  Or the coach at St. Louis.  Prettyman will get a good one...



DMACC?


----------



## OX 92

How about the catcher- forget his name but still lives in Hautionland. Played during the ISU glory days.  Baseball is like riding a bike..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Already seeing visitors from some interesting places across the country visiting the baseball forum.
Howdy to those from Kansas, New Jersey, Iowa and the Indiana State athletics offices reading this right now. :wave:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

OX 92 said:


> How about the catcher- forget his name but still lives in Hautionland. Played during the ISU glory days.  Baseball is like riding a bike..



Dorsett?


----------



## bluepower

It is terrible that Iowa waited so long to make their selection--seven weeks.  That could put us in a bind for this coming year as everyone has a gig that is a proven winner in college coaching.  I suppose there's someone who would abandon their program at this late a date...but I usually don't think highly of those who do that so close to school opening.  Perhaps an interim coach if we can't find a proven winner who can move the team forward as Meggs and Heller did.  Remember, Heller was only available because his previous school shut down the baseball program.  He had already taken on an assistant coach job at Creighton when the ISU position opened up.

I am very nervous about getting a coach that has the same qualities we've seen in Heller and Meggs.


----------



## blueblazer

OX 92 said:


> How about the catcher- forget his name but still lives in Hautionland. Played during the ISU glory days.  Baseball is like riding a bike..



Dorsett?


----------



## bluepower

A classic Heller ejection video from 2011!  Enjoy!


----------



## bent20

Someone local might stay longer, but I'd like to find a coach who will keep the program clicking and that requires a national search as well. We're in a good situation right now and need to keep it going. Find someone who can recruit and maintain a strong program, don't care where we have to go to find them. Someone who will win us another MVC title. Appreciate Heller's brief but successful time in TH, now let's keep what he and Meggs had going!


----------



## BlueSycamore

Hear Gene Stephenson is available.  He drop-kicked us enough over the years even with his not so good teams to merit consideration.  Not so good teams that still seemed to manage to win most of the conference championships or the conference tourney.  Maybe he would take our job at its paltry salary level in comparison to what he was making just for the opportunity to put some thumps on the Shockers on a regular basis?  Might be worth a phone call?


----------



## baseballfan4life

Jason Svoboda said:


> DMACC?



Dan Fitzgerald the former DMACC coach and current Dallas Baptist Recruiting Coordinator would be an excellent hire.  I read that Iowa had pursued him for their job.  I think a young coach like that would love the facilities and administration here at ISU.  He is a Midwest guy with great recruiting ties all across the Midwest.  I know Rick spoke very highly of him and his program at DMACC.  I would certainly gauge his interest.  Wouldn't  hurt to take an assistant from school that many favor to win the MVC their first year in the league.


----------



## landrus13

BlueSycamore said:


> Hear Gene Stephenson is available.  He drop-kicked us enough over the years even with his not so good teams to merit consideration.  Not so good teams that still seemed to manage to win most of the conference championships or the conference tourney.  Maybe he would take our job at its paltry salary level in comparison to what he was making just for the opportunity to put some thumps on the Shockers on a regular basis?  Might be worth a phone call?



I was thinking of Stephenson as well. He'd be a nice hire and has lots of experience. He's older but i'm sure he could bring in some top talent.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

jlandrus23 said:


> I was thinking of Stephenson as well. He'd be a nice hire and has lots of experience. He's older but i'm sure he could bring in some top talent.



Gene Stephenson! Gene Stephenson! are you kidding me? Bean-ball Gene! I'd sooner shutdown the program than settle for someone of his character.


----------



## Syc70

Mitch Hannah's.  He would still be here if hired either of two previous times but would he take it now?


----------



## bent20

I don't know if I agree that longevity is the key to success. Not the case in baseball (Warn was very successful), but ISU has had a long history of keeping coaches around in other sports even when they aren't successful. Fortunately, that hasn't really been the case since Prettyman became AD. The program has been doing fine, better actually, in recent years even with coaches who've had brief stints at ISU. I'll gladly take another Heller for two or three years, if he, too, can win us a confernce title.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Todd Golden ‏@TribStarTodd  54m  
Prettyman said he's confident, "ISU will come out smelling like a rose."


 Todd Golden ‏@TribStarTodd  54m  
Prettyman said he received 35 resumes in the four hours after Heller's departure became official.


----------



## Daveinth

I am think little Ron . I dont know hell he has been groomed for a while here .


----------



## Sycamoooore

Iowa Western Coach Marc Rardin.  

St Louis Coach Darin Hendrickson

DBU asst previously mentioned.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Sycamore Proud said:


> Gene Stephenson! Gene Stephenson! are you kidding me? Bean-ball Gene! I'd sooner shutdown the program than settle for someone of his character.



Shutdown the program, huh.............what an over-reaction.  No worse than Calipari, Bruce Pearl, Pitino, Huggins or a couple of dozen others in basketball and none of them have any trouble finding jobs.  Well maybe Pearl but he will get a good one sooner than later.


----------



## BankShot

BlueSycamore said:


> Hear Gene Stephenson is available.  He drop-kicked us enough over the years even with his not so good teams to merit consideration.  Not so good teams that still seemed to manage to win most of the conference championships or the conference tourney.  Maybe he would take our job at its paltry salary level in comparison to what he was making just for the opportunity to put some thumps on the Shockers on a regular basis?  Might be worth a phone call?



I'd take him w/ the caveat that after he dies, he'd be buried under an outhouse in the "garden" behind the outfield fence...:tumbleweeds:

Just think, we could have an ISU Baseball Homecoming every Spring w/ a guaranteed bonfire!


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Bankshot!


:gramps:

In all humility, I appreciate the consideration. I'd defer to my cousin* Earl (Weaver)*, but he's been "hang'n low" for a few years and probably not interested. 

Here's Earl @ his best:


----------



## OX 92

blueblazer said:


> Dorsett?




Yes,  just a thought, local guy with MLB experiance.  He is very personal and I beleive could recruit, may need experianced assistant coaches.


----------



## landrus13

Why did Dorsett stop coaching the Rex? I heard it was cause he was getting older?


----------



## BlueSycamore

OX 92 said:


> Yes,  just a thought, local guy with MLB experiance.  He is very personal and I beleive could recruit, may need experianced assistant coaches.



Nah................."may need experienced assistant coaches" would take him out of consideration right off the bat.  Need someone to take charge and run the show on his own.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BlueSycamore said:


> Shutdown the program, huh.............what an over-reaction.  No worse than Calipari, Bruce Pearl, Pitino, Huggins or a couple of dozen others in basketball and none of them have any trouble finding jobs.  Well maybe Pearl but he will get a good one sooner than later.



Actually I was just trying to irritate my friend jlandrus 23. To shutdown the program might be extreme, but bringing that man to ISU would be a terrible decision.


----------



## BankShot

Here's my pick...

http://www.gocards.com/sports/m-basebl/mtt/*lemonis_chris*00.html


----------



## landrus13

If we can't get Stephenson, then I'd go with Hannahs. Nice move Sycamore Proud, very nice, but it didn't work! haha! :wink:


----------



## baseballfan4life

BankShot said:


> Here's my pick...
> 
> http://www.gocards.com/sports/m-basebl/mtt/*lemonis_chris*00.html



He is a good coach, however after doing a quick search of his salary he makes more than what IOWA is going to pay Rick!


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Bernard Gideon


----------



## BankShot

:crutches:Can TH handle another "Zoo?"


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I posted that suggestion for your amusement Bankshot....LOL!!


----------



## BankShot

Did Gideon also coach BASEBALL @ Montezuma? "Back in the Dayz," we were lucky to get ten (10) regular season games in. The IHSAA playoffs didn't start
until '67.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

BankShot said:


> Did Gideon also coach BASEBALL @ Montezuma? "Back in the Dayz," we were lucky to get ten (10) regular season games in. The IHSAA playoffs didn't start
> until '67.



He coached basketball, baseball and track/field. Came there my Freshman year.


----------



## BankShot

Quite a man...As I mentioned, I subbed for him @ Montezuma MS back in '89-90. I loved that school...atmosphere reminded me of NTH/Otter Creek back in the late 50's. Guess it's the small community/Andy of Mayberry psyche that grabs ya.


----------



## BankShot

baseballfan4life said:


> He is a good coach, however after doing a quick search of his salary he makes more than what IOWA is going to pay Rick!



You never know unless you "wiggle the worm in front of the fish." He might aspire to build his own underwater castle...


----------



## bent20

Has Prettyman said anything about having a schedule for finding a replacement?


----------



## BlueSycamore

Given Ron Prettyman's ties to California at @IndStBaseball, if I'm him, I'm taking a very hard look at former CSN skipper Matt Curtis. #MVC— Kendall Rogers (@KendallRogers) July 16, 2013


----------



## bluepower

BlueSycamore said:


> Given Ron Prettyman's ties to California at @IndStBaseball, if I'm him, I'm taking a very hard look at former CSN skipper Matt Curtis. #MVC— Kendall Rogers (@KendallRogers) July 16, 2013

I presume Rogers is talking about Cal State Northride (SoCal) which has been a strong program.


----------



## TreeTop

BlueSycamore said:


> Given Ron Prettyman's ties to California at @IndStBaseball, if I'm him, I'm taking a very hard look at former CSN skipper Matt Curtis. #MVC— Kendall Rogers (@KendallRogers) July 16, 2013

With all due respect to West Central Indiana, but I think if a guy is brought in from the West Coast (a la Lindsay Meggs) he'll use ISU as a stepping stone to get back to the West Coast (a la Lindsay Meggs).


----------



## BlueSycamore

Indiana State will always be a stepping stone.  If they are successful they move on, if they fail we can move them on.  We can't compete salary-wise in any sport if someone really wants one of our coaches.  Loyalty takes 2nd place to $$$$$ most every time.  It won't be changing soon.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kendall Rogers lists UK asst. Brad Bohannon as a possible candidate for Indiana State head coaching job http://t.co/bCZdNQG3K0— BluGrass Baseball (@BluGrass_bball) July 16, 2013



http://www.ukathletics.com/sports/m-basebl/mtt/bohannon_brad00.html

Looks like he is one of the best recruiters in the country, too.


----------



## TreeTop

BlueSycamore said:


> Indiana State will always be a stepping stone.



I don't disagree with this, but I also don't agree entirely with it....meaning that since we had Bob Warn for decades, I'm a believer in "if it happened once, it can happen again".


----------



## blueblazer

Jason Svoboda said:


> Kendall Rogers lists UK asst. Brad Bohannon as a possible candidate for Indiana State head coaching job http://t.co/bCZdNQG3K0— BluGrass Baseball (@BluGrass_bball) July 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ukathletics.com/sports/m-basebl/mtt/bohannon_brad00.html
> 
> Looks like he is one of the best recruiters in the country, too.

Wow, what a resume


----------



## Bluethunder

Man I would love to have access to the list of people who have applied.


----------



## bent20

Quabachi said:


> With all due respect to West Central Indiana, but I think if a guy is brought in from the West Coast (a la Lindsay Meggs) he'll use ISU as a stepping stone to get back to the West Coast (a la Lindsay Meggs).



And what is so wrong with that? I don't get people wanting a local guy who will be with us forever and maybe, if we're lucky, have the talent and ability to get us two or three winning seasons per decade. I don't care if we have a rotating door of coaches, because that means we're successful and they're leaving for better jobs. If we can't raise their pay, they're not going to stay, not unless they're bad and just happy to keep earning a paycheck.


----------



## BlueSycamore

ICYMI, my coaching scoop on #StMarys #Richmond #PennState #IndianaState #MiamiOH, plus more thoughts: http://t.co/Wf6l65khg1 (CB Ticket)— Kendall Rogers (@KendallRogers) July 17, 2013

  Anyone on here have a subscription login to Perfect Game USA?


----------



## bluepower

So...I have to pay $7.95 to get this information?? Can you give me the gist of what he said?


----------



## The Fungo

* Article removed per the copyright holder *


----------



## BlueSycamore

Brian Green would also be a good option for #IndianaState. Has MW recruiting ties, plus West Coast experience. Fits Prettyman's criteria.— Kendall Rogers (@KendallRogers) July 19, 2013



Assistant @ Kentucky


----------



## baseballfan4life

With a quick google search and I found the current contract for Coach Green at UK.  He makes $155,000 plus incentives!  He's not leaving!


----------



## baseballfan4life

Does Kendal think our job pays $150,000?  Every coach he mentions has been very close that in their current position.  We wouldn't be searching if it paid that kind of $!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Guys, if an article is behind a paywall, please do not post it as it can get the site and myself into legal trouble. I have removed the article above at the request of the copyright holder.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

@JLW0914 Sources are telling me it'll either be Perno or Hayden, so I think you're fine. But Green is in the mix.— Kendall Rogers (@KendallRogers) July 19, 2013


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Is he talking about Dave Perno, the former University of Georgia coach?  Holy big time hire, Batman.  If RP pulls that off, I might just keel over dead...


----------



## The Fungo

Jason Svoboda said:


> Guys, if an article is behind a paywall, please do not post it as it can get the site and myself into legal trouble. I have removed the article above at the request of the copyright holder.



Sorry, I kinda wondered about that, next time I will paraphrase the article instead of bootleg it.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueSycamore

IndyTreeFan said:


> Is he talking about Dave Perno, the former University of Georgia coach?  Holy big time hire, Batman.  If RP pulls that off, I might just keel over dead...



He's talking about the Miami (OH) job.  They apparently have a lot more to spend than we do.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BlueSycamore said:


> He's talking about the Miami (OH) job.  They apparently have a lot more to spend than we do.



Unless I totally misunderstood (totally possible) he tweeted that in a conversation _specifically regarding our opening_.  Oh how I wish it was true...


----------



## BankShot

I'd like to see Lil' Ronnie in the seat. With the ol' man as his co-pilot, how could the program go astray? LRP has all the tools & would compliment ISU Baseball.


----------



## The Fungo

IndyTreeFan said:


> Unless I totally misunderstood (totally possible) he tweeted that in a conversation _specifically regarding our opening_.  Oh how I wish it was true...



It could be possible with the summer winding down maybe he would take a job like ISU. It is a good program in a good baseball conference that he could build his resume with more wins. The only real downside is it would be be seen as a step backwards, but if he takes the gig and wins...


----------



## The Fungo

BankShot said:


> I'd like to see Lil' Ronnie in the seat. With the ol' man as his co-pilot, how could the program go astray? LRP has all the tools & would compliment ISU Baseball.



I think Ronnie could handle the job and win here too, but I really doubt his old man would give him the job since he wasn't even a paid assistant for the team. Wouldn't look too good giving your son his 1st D1 Job


----------



## BankShot

Ya, I've thought long & hard this issue, but it's not like LRP hasn't been around baseball since winning the NCAA Championship @ Fullerton. The kid has been around *WINNING* programs, is* youthful & energetic* (yes, it takes ENERGY to BUILD a program...just ask Coach Warn) and has good baseball contacts around America. He's done an excellent job w/ the Rex, and I doubt that those in the know would perceive his hiring as a "give me."


----------



## bluepower

BankShot said:


> Ya, I've thought long & hard this issue, but it's not like LRP hasn't been around baseball since winning the NCAA Championship @ Fullerton. The kid has been around *WINNING* programs, is* youthful & energetic* (yes, it takes ENERGY to BUILD a program...just ask Coach Warn) and has good baseball contacts around America. He's done an excellent job w/ the Rex, and I doubt that those in the know would perceive his hiring as a "give me."



Ronnie is an unproven commodity as a head coach.  And, our two most recent coaches had winning and respectable credentials which go a long ways in recruiting.  Bringing in a newbie would set the program back at least two to three years.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Too soon for the youngster.  He hasn't really set the world on fire managing the REX this summer.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> I'd like to see Lil' Ronnie in the seat. With the ol' man as his co-pilot, how could the program go astray? LRP has all the tools & would compliment ISU Baseball.



This would create a definite conflict of interest.


----------



## BankShot

Not that the IN Public Schools (and local government) haven't set a precedent for this...

BTW, isn't LRP already on the ISU payroll via the TH Rex?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> Not that the IN Public Schools (and local government) haven't set a precedent for this...
> 
> BTW, isn't LRP already on the ISU payroll via the TH Rex?



He may be, but the Rex is the ISU Foundation not  the athletic dept...big difference. I just raised hell in the local papers about the local school corporation hiring practices.


----------



## BankShot

You did RIGHT...the trend has been building steam for 30+ yrs. after IN loosened the nepotism laws. The Kernan-Shepard Report a few years ago was highly critical of the trend, citing it's negative impact on the two-party structure in local govt. It's a statewide problem...I was just discussing the issue last night w/ a retired Supt of Schools buddy, who talked about school board members "squeezing him" w/ application preferences from FAMILY. Truly sad that the "competitive" nature of the American economy has been diffused by such backyard prejudice.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> You did RIGHT...the trend has been building steam for 30+ yrs. after IN loosened the nepotism laws. The Kernan-Shepard Report a few years ago was highly critical of the trend, citing it's negative impact on the two-party structure in local govt. It's a statewide problem...I was just discussing the issue last night w/ a retired Supt of Schools buddy, who talked about school board members "squeezing him" w/ application preferences from FAMILY. Truly sad that the "competitive" nature of the American economy has been diffused by such backyard prejudice.



The Superintendent lied to the school board to get her daughter hired as school corporation librarian. She has 9 years experience as a high school English teacher and 0 yrs. experience as a librarian. She supposedly is starting her masters this summer in library science. Took a praxis II test two weeks before her name was presented to the school board to be deemed proficient in library science. There were a total of four applicants for the job. School board was told that two of the applicants were currently licensed in library science. Superintendent told the school board she knew nothing about her daughter applying that it would not be a conflict because she would not be the directly over her daughter. The school board was not told about the praxis II test or the fact it was only two weeks before the board meeting. The board was not told the only advertisement for the job was on the local school corporation website, no universities or other placement services were contacted. I told the board what they needed to know and the end result was that the  daughter gets to keep the job, but the Superintendent retires next June 30, 2014. My experience with this superintendent is that if her mouth is moving she is lying. I know nobody gives a crap about the above, but this is going on all over the state.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreFan317 said:


> The Superintendent lied to the school board to get her daughter hired as school corporation librarian. She has 9 years experience as a high school English teacher and 0 yrs. experience as a librarian. She supposedly is starting her masters this summer in library science. Took a praxis II test two weeks before her name was presented to the school board to be deemed proficient in library science. There were a total of four applicants for the job. School board was told that two of the applicants were currently licensed in library science. Superintendent told the school board she knew nothing about her daughter applying that it would not be a conflict because she would not be the directly over her daughter. The school board was not told about the praxis II test or the fact it was only two weeks before the board meeting. The board was not told the only advertisement for the job was on the local school corporation website, no universities or other placement services were contacted. I told the board what they needed to know and the end result was that the  daughter gets to keep the job, but the Superintendent retires next June 30, 2014. My experience with this superintendent is that if her mouth is moving she is lying. I know nobody gives a crap about the above, but this is going on all over the state.



What reaction did you get when you brought this to the attention of board members?  Will you run for the seat of the member in your area at the next election?  Having an open dialog and mutual trust with board members--priceless.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Sycamore Proud said:


> What reaction did you get when you brought this to the attention of board members?  Will you run for the seat of the member in your area at the next election?  Having an open dialog and mutual trust with board members--priceless.



I really don't want to hijack the thread anymore than it already has been, but the board VP was all ears as the board president was on the search committee and is pals with the superintendent. I ran for the board back in 2008 and lost to the incumbent, but I have had many people ask me to run again since this broke. I put this in a letter to the editor of the local paper. The board president is actually my representative on the board and is up for election in 2014. We shall see.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I really don't want to hijack the thread anymore than it already has been, but the board VP was all ears as the board president was on the search committee and is pals with the superintendent. I ran for the board back in 2008 and lost to the incumbent, but I have had many people ask me to run again since this broke. I put this in a letter to the editor of the local paper. The board president is actually my representative on the board and is up for election in 2014. We shall see.



Sometimes it is the good ole boys network at its best or worst.


----------



## BlueSycamore

The "Good Old Boy" process is alive and well in the state of Indiana employment practices and got even stronger during the Daniels administration despite all the denials that such a thing ever existed.  It has always been that way and doubt that it will ever change.  Daniels "Pay for Performance" my a$$. The good old boys got all of the pay increases at the expense of everyone not in the circle.


----------



## Parsons

Next baseball coach, please.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

*New Baseball Coach*

Position has been vacant almost two weeks.  Latest rumors ?  Should be getting close to a hire by now I would think ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Fungo

According to Rick Simmler via Twitter

Rick Semmler ‏@Rick_Sports10  6h  
ISU AD Ron Prettyman would not confirm who the three finalist are baseball job, but said 2 of 3 will be on campus this week.



ISU AD Ron Prettyman said a decision on new Sycamores baseball coach should be made by no later than next week.


----------

